# How to Soften My Light for Food PHotography?



## jbench

Hi Everyone.  I have a job next week for some 80 shots of food.  Client wants an even bright white background so I'm using umbrellas (softboxes didn't spread out the light enough).  The lighting from the umbrellas is too harsh for the client.  I was thinking maybe using a photoflex litedisc in front of each umbrella to soften it.  What do you think?  Will the diffusion disc keep the light from spreading for even background coverage?  Will it soften the light enough?

The umbrellas have silver reflectors on the inside so I'm wondering if just getting new umbrellas with white on the inside would be soft enough....  or just keep what I have and put the litedisc in front of each   what do you think?

I need something transportable - its on location.

thanks -


----------



## Derrel

Sounds like you have bitten off wayyyyyy more than you can chew. Umbrellas for food??? Hoh,boy...how about making a large diffusion panel fitted with a white fabric, and using it as a bank light?

Using a litedisc in front of each umbrella sounds very odd. You are asking some very basic questions about how light behaves when modified. I'm not sure anybody here can bring you up to speed in less than 10,000 words.

However, here's my BASIC idea for a beginner: use MORE light on the background, to make it white, and LESS light on the food, to make it appear nice and saturated, and well-exposed, while the background gets MORE Light, and thus turns a nice, crisp white. If your background is actually white seamless paper, it will not that "that much more" light to make it pure white.

Second: use a LARGE, broad light source, like a 4x 6 foot panel made of PVC pipe and covered with a tightly-stretched diffusion material. Rig up two light stands, one for each end of the diffusion frame, and get it elevated, and then ANGLE it in from one side, to light the food.TO allow the panel to be angled, you need some type of "pivot point", and some type of locking mechanism. I would suggest a trip to a Mega-Mondo-Gynormous HomeLowesEagle  hardware and building supply store in your vicinity, for advice and hardware.

With a really BIG light source like this, it is best to have two lights. Anyway, with this big, broad light, the shadows will be soft, and the highlights will be big on the glassware and silverware and plates. An 80-shot food shoot ought to have about 10 people working on it, over five to seven days...but, I suspect this is gonna be just you and one or two helpers, so, you are gonna' need to "light the table" in a fairly broad, simple manner, ie, with a 4x6 foot panel, and then bring the dishes in and shoot,shoot,shoot. With 80 dishes, there will not be time for much finesse, unless you have 30 days to shoot it. So...you're gonna have to go for the lowest common denominator: white backdrop, simple lighting, assembly line shooting. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jbench

Hi and thank you for your reply.  I'm not really a beginner.  I've been a pro for 25 years or so.  Although, admittedly, not much food.  The problem with lighting the background separately is that the white plate of food will be sitting on the white background.  I will be shooting on location in a not very big room so I can't rig up a big panel of light, bounce foam board, etc.  The soft boxes just didn't spread the light out evenly enough.  

So, do you understand how the light would be modified if I put diffusion in front of an umbrella?  It might just be a good idea.  What do you think?


----------



## analog.universe

I have a budget setup that I've put together for shooting food, and most of the time I use shoot through umbrellas.  If you're really going for soft, you can put them just barely out of the frame < 1ft from the plate.  Most of the time I back mine up because I want a little shadow definition, but getting them close gives very even and soft light.  When you use reflective umbrellas the apparent size of the light source will be smaller because they will always be a fair distance from the subject.

As far as even white background, I shoot on a white tablecloth sometimes and still get some falloff toward the back of the frame...  an option is to sit the tablecloth, plate, etc on a plexiglass platform and light from below, then you're sure to be able to blow the background.


----------



## Derrel

There's more than one way to light a tabletop setup to get a white backdrop. Do you have a shooting table that can be fitted with a plexiglas top?

Can you light from above and behind, and then reflect light back ONTO the food? Do you have any neutral density film so that you can lay down one or two layers across a softbox, and then allow the angled, top of the box to be brighter, and to blow out the white paper?

I really do not understand what you mean, "softboxes do not spread the light out evenly enough". HUH??? What kind and size of boxes do you have available? And why are they not sufficient? Using umbrellas to light a table top food set to me seems, well, I'll just say, "odd". It seems like you eityer do not have any diffusion panels, or have no experience in how to use them to light small products or food. If you have room for umbrellas, you have room for diffusion panels. I have never, EVER, seen an umbrella that outputs as even a light as a good softbox (not some Chinese cheapie). I don't think I can help much more with this question, so I am going to bow out.


----------



## jbench

analog.universe thank you for your reply.  I'm going back and forth now between buying shoot through umbrellas and putting diffusion in front of the reflective umbrellas.  I just heard back from a photog on another forum who said he had done just that.  Poked a hole in the center of the diffusion disc, slid it onto the umbrella, up against it, and it produced really soft light.  I'm just concerned it may keep the light from spreading out along the background.  Client is adamant that I have white background.  And it is on location so trying to set up the under the table lighting is too involved......  hmmm, decisions, decisions


----------



## jbench

Derrel said:


> There's more than one way to light a tabletop setup to get a white backdrop. Do you have a shooting table that can be fitted with a plexiglas top?
> 
> Can you light from above and behind, and then reflect light back ONTO the food? Do you have any neutral density film so that you can lay down one or two layers across a softbox, and then allow the angled, top of the box to be brighter, and to blow out the white paper?
> 
> I really do not understand what you mean, "softboxes do not spread the light out evenly enough". HUH??? What kind and size of boxes do you have available? And why are they not sufficient? Using umbrellas to light a table top food set to me seems, well, I'll just say, "odd". It seems like you eityer do not have any diffusion panels, or have no experience in how to use them to light small products or food. If you have room for umbrellas, you have room for diffusion panels. I have never, EVER, seen an umbrella that outputs as even a light as a good softbox (not some Chinese cheapie). I don't think I can help much more with this question, so I am going to bow out.



Your negative energy is such a joy - its a shame your leaving.  And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food and yes, the softbox I have doesn't spread the light as I'd like.


----------



## Kerbouchard

If I were you, I would do the shoot completely differently.  I would, like Derrel suggested, shoot the food on a plexiglass, or glass, table.  You can buy a sheet of glass at home depot for less than $15 bucks.  Then I would position a light source under the table to give me my white background.  I would balance that to give me a pure white background with no reflections.  Then, I would add the plate of food, and balance my umbrellas or softboxes or whatever to properly expose the subject.

This type of photography is not that difficult and with a subject that doesn't move and multiple subjects that are going to be shot in the exact same circumstances, it should be a piece of cake.  Heck, it can be done with two speedlights with no flash modifiers.  One speedlight under the subject exposing the background, and one speedlight with bounce flash exposing the subject with soft, directional light.

Trying to achive a white background by lighting the background and subject from above while still properly exposing your subject and not producing shadows is a recipie for disaster.

Do yourself a favor, light the background and the subject separately...in this case, that means lighting the background from below.

Edited to add:  If you are going to be taking on these kinds of shoots, a copy of Light, Science and Magic would probably be worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## joealcantar

Don't reinvent the wheel believe these are available:  SL6000 Photek Softliter 60" Diffused Umbrella I have used one since they came out and like it, it may do the job for you. 
-
Shoot well, Joe
-
Here is a good read: Food Photography - lessons in food photography technique - How to photograph food


----------



## jbench

Kerbouchard said:


> If I were you, I would do the shoot completely differently. I would, like Derrel suggested, shoot the food on a plexiglass, or glass, table. You can buy a sheet of glass at home depot for less than $15 bucks. Then I would position a light source under the table to give me my white background. I would balance that to give me a pure white background with no reflections. Then, I would add the plate of food, and balance my umbrellas or softboxes or whatever to properly expose the subject.
> 
> This type of photography is not that difficult and with a subject that doesn't move and multiple subjects that are going to be shot in the exact same circumstances, it should be a piece of cake. Heck, it can be done with two speedlights with no flash modifiers. One speedlight under the subject exposing the background, and one speedlight with bounce flash exposing the subject with soft, directional light.
> 
> Trying to achive a white background by lighting the background and subject from above while still properly exposing your subject and not producing shadows is a recipie for disaster.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, light the background and the subject separately...in this case, that means lighting the background from below.
> 
> Edited to add: If you are going to be taking on these kinds of shoots, a copy of Light, Science and Magic would probably be worth it's weight in gold.



I am familiar with this type of lighting.  I have done it in the past.  It isn't something I want to take on location though.  And, we are going to be doing lots of shots at different angles and my experience with the mentioned set up is that the angle is critical.  However, the biggest isssue is that I'm taking the show on the road and working in a small space.  thanks, though.  I've heard about that book.


----------



## jbench

joealcantar said:


> Don't reinvent the wheel believe these are available: SL6000 Photek Softliter 60" Diffused Umbrella I have used one since they came out and like it, it may do the job for you.
> -



Now this looks interesting!  I'll have to see if it works with dynalite    Thanks so much!


----------



## gsgary

jbench said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't reinvent the wheel believe these are available: SL6000 Photek Softliter 60" Diffused Umbrella I have used one since they came out and like it, it may do the job for you.
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this looks interesting!  I'll have to see if it works with dynalite    Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


Looks like cheap crap to me $79 , how far away can you get the background ? I would move the background as far as possible and light it separately, i would use my 1.6m softbox above with lots of bounce cards moving my light around where i want it plus 2 or 3 other lights bounced off white boards and some black card


----------



## Derrel

jbench said:
			
		

> And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food>SNIP



Yeah...they're on Flickr with their speedlights and $13 shoot-through Chinese umbrellas. DEFINITELY buy a book to help teach you what you have not learned in 25 years as a "pro". I thought you were a beginner because you've come in here with some of the MOST-BASIC questions, indicating that you have little experience in table-top or food photography, and very little understanding of lighting technique or equipment. If you cannot figure out how to deliver a simple, clean,white background for your client,OR how to light a plate of food, most people are going to think you're a beginner based on your facile questions. My "negative energy" is reserved for people who claim to be professionals and take on jobs they are totally unqualified for, and who then come on forums asking how to light a simple set, and who then ***** about the advice given to them. Ask a beginner-level question about BASIC technique and equipment, and you'll get an answer designed for a beginner. Forgive me if I'm not impressed by people who use umbrellas to light food. Pardon me for having worked in a studio where food was shot every week.

...Snort!

Good luck on your shoot.


----------



## analog.universe

To the OP, Derrel's negative energy is not "reserved" for anyone in particular.... don't take it personally  :lmao:


----------



## jbench

Derrel said:


> jbench said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food>SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...they're on Flickr with their speedlights and $13 shoot-through Chinese umbrellas. DEFINITELY buy a book to help teach you what you have not learned in 25 years as a "pro". I thought you were a beginner because you've come in here with some of the MOST-BASIC questions, indicating that you have little experience in table-top or food photography, and very little understanding of lighting technique or equipment. If you cannot figure out how to deliver a simple, clean,white background for your client,OR how to light a plate of food, most people are going to think you're a beginner based on your facile questions. My "negative energy" is reserved for people who claim to be professionals and take on jobs they are totally unqualified for, and who then come on forums asking how to light a simple set, and who then ***** about the advice given to them. Ask a beginner-level question about BASIC technique and equipment, and you'll get an answer designed for a beginner. Forgive me if I'm not impressed by people who use umbrellas to light food. Pardon me for having worked in a studio where food was shot every week.
> 
> ...Snort!
> 
> Good luck on your shoot.
Click to expand...


No matter how much better than everyone else you think you are - the biggest issue here is that you have to right to talk down to others and project your negativity in order to make yourself feel better by stomping on others.  There are plenty of pros who may excel in one area of photography but have something to learn in another.  I am proud of who I am as a professional and what I've accomplished through the years.  I hope you become enlightened at some point in your learn and realize we are all just as good as the other and all deserve respect.  Your negativity unfortunately has hijacked this post and brought it to an unproductive place.


----------



## jbench

Thanks - I just feel bad for him - he would feel so much better as a human being if he would bring his attitude to a positive level.  Thanks for your feed back .....


----------



## jbench

Thanks analog.universe - I just feel bad for him - he would feel so much better as a human being if he would bring his attitude to a positive level.  And if affects other too.  I have enough confidence in myself to realize what I've accomplished but there are others who might really get hurt - when they don't need it.  Thanks for your feed back .....


----------



## gsgary

jbench said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbench said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food>SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...they're on Flickr with their speedlights and $13 shoot-through Chinese umbrellas. DEFINITELY buy a book to help teach you what you have not learned in 25 years as a "pro". I thought you were a beginner because you've come in here with some of the MOST-BASIC questions, indicating that you have little experience in table-top or food photography, and very little understanding of lighting technique or equipment. If you cannot figure out how to deliver a simple, clean,white background for your client,OR how to light a plate of food, most people are going to think you're a beginner based on your facile questions. My "negative energy" is reserved for people who claim to be professionals and take on jobs they are totally unqualified for, and who then come on forums asking how to light a simple set, and who then ***** about the advice given to them. Ask a beginner-level question about BASIC technique and equipment, and you'll get an answer designed for a beginner. Forgive me if I'm not impressed by people who use umbrellas to light food. Pardon me for having worked in a studio where food was shot every week.
> 
> ...Snort!
> 
> Good luck on your shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how much better than everyone else you think you are - the biggest issue here is that you have to right to talk down to others and project your negativity in order to make yourself feel better by stomping on others.  There are plenty of pros who may excel in one area of photography but have something to learn in another.  I am proud of who I am as a professional and what I've accomplished through the years.  I hope you become enlightened at some point in your learn and realize we are all just as good as the other and all deserve respect.  Your negativity unfortunately has hijacked this post and brought it to an unproductive place.
Click to expand...



He is just telling you how it is, good food photography is one of the most complicated and time consuming subjects to shoot, i was lucky to help one of the top food photographers and he spent 3 hours just setting up his lights for one shot


----------



## Derrel

I need to shoot a wedding. The client insists that the photos be GOOD. I have never shot a wedding before. What should I do? What kinds of lighting should I use? Should I bounce my flash? I've been a perfesshu-null fatagrapher for a long,long time. I've never shot this kind of thing before (a people wedding, but I did do some doggie weddings, wink wink!! and also shot a flea circus!), but I'm really positive that everybody here will love me, and help me to do the best possible job possible! My lens isn't very wide-angle. Should I buy or rent a wider-angle angle wide-angle? Let's keep the replies positive, and helpful, so that you can help me shoot this gig in say, an hour and a half, and make it really good! Thanks everybody!:blushing: No negative nancies need apply. Please tell me about the wider-angle wide angle lenses and the bouncing flashes! I want everybody to love me. 

Cheek pinches to ya'll!
Signed,
Polly Anna


----------



## Kerbouchard

Derrel said:


> I need to shoot a wedding. The client insists that the photos be GOOD. I have never shot a wedding before. What should I do? What kinds of lighting should I use? Should I bounce my flash? I've been a perfesshu-null fatagrapher for a long,long time. I've never shot this kind of thing before (a people wedding, but I did do some doggie weddings, wink wink!! and also shot a flea circus!), but I'm really positive that everybody here will love me, and help me to do the best possible job possible! My lens isn't very wide-angle. Should I buy or rent a wider-angle angle wide-angle? Let's keep the replies positive, and helpful, so that you can help me shoot this gig in say, an hour and a half, and make it really good! Thanks everybody!:blushing: No negative nancies need apply. Please tell me about the wider-angle wide angle lenses and the bouncing flashes! I want everybody to love me.
> 
> Cheek pinches to ya'll!
> Signed,
> Polly Anna



I use the 'P' mode.  It stands for Professional.  Dont worry about the wide angle lenses...if necessary, you can just move back.  If you find yourself moving back so far that you are in a different room, you should then move forward.  That's pretty much it.  Oh, yeah, almost forgot, make sure you get a pic of some of the important stuff.  Bride and grooms like that kind of thing.


----------



## Derrel

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> I use the 'P' mode.  It stands for Professional.  Dont worry about the wide angle lenses...if necessary, you can just move back.  If you find yourself moving back so far that you are in a different room, you should then move forward.  That's pretty much it.  Oh, yeah, almost forgot, make sure you get a pic of some of the important stuff.  Bride and grooms like that kind of thing.



Thank you sooooooooooooo much for the advice on P mode, Kerbouchard. You are a gentleman and a scholar. May God shine on you all the days of your life! I did not know about the "P" or "Professional" mode; I've been using the "A" or "Awesome" mode my father-in-law told me about around a year ago. I had been shooting the Canon Green Box mode, but my pops-in-law (love you, Dwayne!!! Hell-O Poppy!!) told me that the "A"wesome mode would make my photos soooo much better--and he was right! Spot-on, Daddy-In-Law!!

I will jot down your advice, Kerbouchard, and tape it to the back of my camera while taking photos of the wedding! I'm still unsure about the bouncing flash thing, but am just 100 percent, sunshiney-positive that one of the many happy, cheery souls here can help me out! Oh, how I love TPF!!! And life!:thumbup::thumbup: And thanks again, Kerbouchard for your advices. 

Who loves ya baby! Hint--I DO!!!
Kisses!
Polly Anna:blushing:


----------



## ghache

Derrel said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 'P' mode. It stands for Professional. Dont worry about the wide angle lenses...if necessary, you can just move back. If you find yourself moving back so far that you are in a different room, you should then move forward. That's pretty much it. Oh, yeah, almost forgot, make sure you get a pic of some of the important stuff. Bride and grooms like that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooooooooooo much for the advice on P mode, Kerbouchard. You are a gentleman and a scholar. May God shine on you all the days of your life! I did not know about the "P" or "Professional" mode; I've been using the "A" or "Awesome" mode my father-in-law told me about around a year ago. I had been shooting the Canon Green Box mode, but my pops-in-law (love you, Dwayne!!! Hell-O Poppy!!) told me that the "A"wesome mode would make my photos soooo much better--and he was right! Spot-on, Daddy-In-Law!!
> 
> I will jot down your advice, Kerbouchard, and tape it to the back of my camera while taking photos of the wedding! I'm still unsure about the bouncing flash thing, but am just 100 percent, sunshiney-positive that one of the many happy, cheery souls here can help me out! Oh, how I love TPF!!! And life!:thumbup::thumbup: And thanks again, Kerbouchard for your advices.
> 
> Who loves ya baby! Hint--I DO!!!
> Kisses!
> Polly Anna:blushing:
Click to expand...


omg.


----------



## ghache

jbench said:


> Thanks analog.universe - I just feel bad for him - he would feel so much better as a human being if he would bring his attitude to a positive level. And if affects other too. I have enough confidence in myself to realize what I've accomplished but there are others who might really get hurt - when they don't need it. Thanks for your feed back .....



Some people have issues you know.
Have you seen derrel's blog? Looks like a ken rockwell's wanna be page but with 10 year old crap and alot of whining and bitching. At least ken have a sense of humour hahahhahah. 
He's just one old mediocre photographer who doesnt get much ass. thats why he is frustrated and ***** all day long on TFP. thats sad



Here some advice. 

How long untill the shoot?

Get your gear together now and try to emulate the same setup you will have during the food shoot at your client's location and experiement, get these shots into photoshop and post process them to see what type of lightning you need to get that seemless white look your client is looking for. You might not get the look you are going for right out of the box but a little post processing might be needed. I would use a softbox, i've done a couple food gig and my key light was a softbox and i used a couple relfectors. My setup was different since the shots were done in a pub restaurant with the bar and the whole restaurant in the background.

just experiment, like bouchard said, light your background and your food seperatly. getting that white background plain white shouldnt be more different than portraits, add more light to the background.


----------



## Derrel

Dear G,
    I am flattered that I have you as my own personal French-Canadian internet stalker! I appreciate the "interest" you have shown in me in post after post after post here on TPF, but I need to clear up what I think is a misunderstanding you might be operating under, Gayhomme; you see, I'm not gay!!! I'm not after "ass" like you are, but the opposite. I am after what the **females of the species have** and which men do not have. You see, as a heterosexual man, I like to "tap it", with women. You are clearly just lashing out at me on TPF,repeatedly, because you're feeling low ever since your lover left you for another man, but please don't use that excuse to be a hater! :hug::


Some day, you'll find another man to replace him,G. Keep your spirits up, and keep telling yourself that he didn't leave you because of your inadequacies, or your frugal nature, or ANYTHING that "you" did wrong. He probably left because his new boyfriend is better-looking, more virile, and wealthier,and he was just simply tired of explaining the tapette thing to his parents. So, keep your eyes focused on looking for a new lover who will appreciate you for what you DO have, like your rapier wit, your old Peugeot sedan, and some nice lighting gear! Keep your ear to the ground. And, I heard about the bad experience you had in the leather bar in Toronto, but I think maybe you ought to give at least one or two of the guys there another chance to plumb your depths, and to see what a wonderful man you really are! 


All the best to you!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ghache

Derrel said:


> Dear G,
> I am flattered that I have you as my own personal French-Candian internet stalker! I appreciate the "interest" you have shown in me in mpost after post after post here on TPF, but I need to clear up what I think is a misunderstanding you might be operating under, Gayhomme; you see, I'm not gay!!! I'm not after "ass" like you are, but the opposite. I am after what the **females of the species have** and which men do not have. You see, as a heterosexual man, I like to "tap it", with women. You are clearly just lashing out at me on TPF,repeatedly, because you're feeling low ever since your boyfriend left you for another man, but please don't use that excuse to be a hater! :hug::
> 
> 
> Some day, you'll find another man to replace him,G. Keep your spirits up, and keep telling yourself that he didn't leave you because of your inadequacies, or your frugal nature, or ANYTHING that "you" did wrong. He probably left because his new boyfriend is better-looking, more virile, and wealthier,and he was just simply tired of explaining the tapette thing to his parents. So, keep your eyes focused on looking for a new lover who will appreciate you for what you DO have, like your rapier wit, your old Peugeot sedan, and some nice lighting gear! Keep your ear to the ground. And, I heard about the bad experience you had in the leather bar in Toronto, but I think maybe you ought to give at least one or two of the guys there another chance to plumb your depths, and to see what a wonderful man you really are!
> 
> 
> All the best to you!:thumbup::thumbup:




HAHAHAHAHA.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cmon derrel, calling gay people "tapette" is not nice.


----------



## Destin

Derrel said:
			
		

> Dear G,
> I am flattered that I have you as my own personal French-Canadian internet stalker! I appreciate the "interest" you have shown in me in post after post after post here on TPF, but I need to clear up what I think is a misunderstanding you might be operating under, Gayhomme; you see, I'm not gay!!! I'm not after "ass" like you are, but the opposite. I am after what the **females of the species have** and which men do not have. You see, as a heterosexual man, I like to "tap it", with women. You are clearly just lashing out at me on TPF,repeatedly, because you're feeling low ever since your lover left you for another man, but please don't use that excuse to be a hater! :hug::
> 
> Some day, you'll find another man to replace him,G. Keep your spirits up, and keep telling yourself that he didn't leave you because of your inadequacies, or your frugal nature, or ANYTHING that "you" did wrong. He probably left because his new boyfriend is better-looking, more virile, and wealthier,and he was just simply tired of explaining the tapette thing to his parents. So, keep your eyes focused on looking for a new lover who will appreciate you for what you DO have, like your rapier wit, your old Peugeot sedan, and some nice lighting gear! Keep your ear to the ground. And, I heard about the bad experience you had in the leather bar in Toronto, but I think maybe you ought to give at least one or two of the guys there another chance to plumb your depths, and to see what a wonderful man you really are!
> 
> All the best to you!:thumbup::thumbup:



HHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Darrel, I love you for that, in a totally non-homosexual way 


But for real, to the OP: you keep telling us you're a pro. Would you tell us what type of photography your a pro at? Because just about the only pros who would get by without knowing how to set up simple
Lighting like this are.... Landscape shooters. Just about every other type of photography require knowing enough about lighting to be able to figure out a simple white background. 

So im calling you out, what kind of photography are you a "pro" at?

Who are you shooting this food for, and how much are you getting paid? 

Did you inform the client that you don't know jack squat about shooting food?


----------



## gsgary

I would say it's got to be Chinese food if it's 80 dishes


----------



## ghache

gsgary said:


> I would say it's got to be Chinese food if it's 80 dishes



its for a buffet


----------



## jbench

well, I checked back to this thread out of curiousity and it gave me a good laugh.  It sure went off in a strange direction - poor Darrell......

anyway, my shoot went off great.  I ended up using the large umbrellas that came with the diffusion - and some bounce boards and it worked great.  Gave the client just what he needed and I'm going back for another two weeks plus.

thanks for anyone who gave me constructive criticism - which leaves out Darrell

and, Darrell, since you do not like positive, pollyanna, comments - how about this - I took a look at your gallery back when you were giving me **** - and it is far from compelling.  No food shots - just average model shots.  who the hell are you tring to kid anyway?


----------



## KmH

jbench said:


> well, I checked back to this thread out of curiousity and it gave me a good laugh.  It sure went off in a strange direction - poor Darrell......
> 
> anyway, my shoot went off great.  I ended up using the large umbrellas that came with the diffusion - and some bounce boards and it worked great.  Gave the client just what he needed and I'm going back for another two weeks plus.
> 
> thanks for anyone who gave me constructive criticism - which leaves out Darrell
> 
> and, Darrell, since you do not like positive, pollyanna, comments - how about this - I took a look at your gallery back when you were giving me **** - and it is far from compelling.  No food shots - just average model shots.  who the hell are you tring to kid anyway?


Wow! Looks and sounds like something an insecure high school student would write, trying to get back at someone. :lmao:


----------



## ghache

KmH said:


> jbench said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I checked back to this thread out of curiousity and it gave me a good laugh. It sure went off in a strange direction - poor Darrell......
> 
> anyway, my shoot went off great. I ended up using the large umbrellas that came with the diffusion - and some bounce boards and it worked great. Gave the client just what he needed and I'm going back for another two weeks plus.
> 
> thanks for anyone who gave me constructive criticism - which leaves out Darrell
> 
> and, Darrell, since you do not like positive, pollyanna, comments - how about this - I took a look at your gallery back when you were giving me **** - and it is far from compelling. No food shots - just average model shots. who the hell are you tring to kid anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Looks and sounds like something an insecure high school student would write, trying to get back at someone. :lmao:
Click to expand...



suck on this! :thumbdown:


----------



## cgipson1

ghache said:


> suck on this! :thumbdown:



Oh boy.. one more for the Ignore list!


----------



## Balmiesgirl

Negative energy, mud slinging and rudeness aside....While u may be a pro u definitely haven't done a lot of food or commercial stuff if you don't know how to get a white background.... Thanks okay! I feel like I need to learn something every day too. So let's address the question.  If you are using a backdrop like white paper or vinyl you will need to light it separately from the food. You can use strobes or continuous source light just be aware of the color temperature.  There are as many different ways to do that as there are people  the background light is going to need to be fairly strong and even to register as pure white. On paper or vinyl I usually light it from both right and left sides to get an even fall off .  You can use a light table if you have one but mine is 4x8 and I never take it on location....
If you haven't shot food before you may want to plan on it taking a lot longer!!!  A full 8 hr day with food for me usually gets about 6 to 12 dishes and that's only if I have an excellent stylist on board.
I hope this helped! I wish you luck. Food photography can be very fun.


----------



## snapcult

Food photography is only as good as the styling.

As for gear I worked in a professional food studio here in Chicago for almost ten years... 90% of the time we used one soft box for the main light and grid spots for everything else. The biggest secret is blue goo, you know the stuff you use to hang posters up, get a ton of it. Next you'll need a socket set and some silver card. Now make yourself a hand full of tiny little fill cards and use the sockets to stand them on. Now tweak till your little hearts content.


----------



## chuasam

jbench said:


> Your negative energy is such a joy - its a shame your leaving.


Apart from the misused possessives, that is the funniest line I've heard here.


----------



## chuasam

Derrel said:


> jbench said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food>SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...they're on Flickr with their speedlights and $13 shoot-through Chinese umbrellas. DEFINITELY buy a book to help teach you what you have not learned in 25 years as a "pro". I thought you were a beginner because you've come in here with some of the MOST-BASIC questions, indicating that you have little experience in table-top or food photography, and very little understanding of lighting technique or equipment. If you cannot figure out how to deliver a simple, clean,white background for your client,OR how to light a plate of food, most people are going to think you're a beginner based on your facile questions. My "negative energy" is reserved for people who claim to be professionals and take on jobs they are totally unqualified for, and who then come on forums asking how to light a simple set, and who then ***** about the advice given to them. Ask a beginner-level question about BASIC technique and equipment, and you'll get an answer designed for a beginner. Forgive me if I'm not impressed by people who use umbrellas to light food. Pardon me for having worked in a studio where food was shot every week.
> 
> ...Snort!
> 
> Good luck on your shoot.
Click to expand...

Come to think of it, I have never used an umbrella for food photography either. Except the time when it was outdoors and raining...but I wasn't using it to light the food.


----------



## minister

Oh , boy I just couldn't stop jumping here and ask how I did here with my attempts


----------



## Tony S

> Oh , boy I just couldn't stop jumping here and ask how I did here with my attempts




  You'll be better off starting your own thread instead of getting into this mess that folks read before getting to your image.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Derrel said:


> jbench said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are lots of photogs who use umbrellas to light food>SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...*they're on Flickr with their speedlights and $13 shoot-through Chinese umbrellas. *DEFINITELY buy a book to help teach you what you have not learned in 25 years as a "pro". I thought you were a beginner because you've come in here with some of the MOST-BASIC questions, indicating that you have little experience in table-top or food photography, and very little understanding of lighting technique or equipment. If you cannot figure out how to deliver a simple, clean,white background for your client,OR how to light a plate of food, most people are going to think you're a beginner based on your facile questions. My "negative energy" is reserved for people who claim to be professionals and take on jobs they are totally unqualified for, and who then come on forums asking how to light a simple set, and who then ***** about the advice given to them. Ask a beginner-level question about BASIC technique and equipment, and you'll get an answer designed for a beginner. Forgive me if I'm not impressed by people who use umbrellas to light food. Pardon me for having worked in a studio where food was shot every week.
> 
> ...Snort!
> 
> Good luck on your shoot.
Click to expand...


There may be a few on here that fits the description too


----------

